# Sycamore trees



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Are these safe for the goats to eat? Our neighbors have a lot of limbs down due to Ike, and they are just now getting around to cutting them up. A lot of them are sycamore( fuzzy little balls that hurt when slung by the lawnmower). I can get some of the smaller limbs for the goats if they are safe. I looked at the lists on Fiasco but its not there.
crocee


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't recall Sycamore as being toxic but as with anything new...too much will cause an upset. The only trees that I know of as being toxic are red maple, black locust and the pitted fruit trees( wilted leaves only) hemlock and certain ornamental evergreens. Sycamore wasn't on any list I've seen.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Liz. I couldn't find it so I thought I would ask. 
crocee


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are quite welcome :thumb:


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a sycamore tree and have fed downed branches to mine with no problem. I think they'll love you for it. Denise


----------

